# mac stuck on recovery mode!



## tat3r_tw0t (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey guys! i have a macbook pro that is stuck on recovery mode. it wont let me choose any option to do anything. it wont reboot into any other mode. any suggestions? Also i tried to remove the password using a method i found on youtube. it worked on a different mac but this one is saying its write locked. help plz!!:sad: i work at a cash america pawn shop. whoever sold it to us didnt give a password or gave us an incorrect one


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry but we do not assist with overriding security functions Please consult our rules: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------



## Deleted 6-9-16 (Jun 5, 2016)

Sounds like a firmware password to me. Apple is the only one who can help you and if the machine comes up stolen then they won't.


----------

